# When did you ask your professors for letters of rec?



## Spreckles259 (Apr 11, 2013)

Is there an appropriate time to do it?  After a long decision making process, I've recently gained some clarity of mind and decided I want to go to film school, but I'm not sure when the right time would be to ask them.  I'm graduating with a bachelor's in the summer and will have a hard time reaching at least one of my professors after that, but am a little nervous about asking them to do it because it's so close to the end of the school year.  Should I grow some balls and just ask, and is there a tactful way to do this?

No snark or condescending comments, please.


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 12, 2013)

Ask for it after you get to know them and they get to know you. One thing I did realize is that some professors will just tell you to draft most of letter of rec and they'll read it over, make a few changes, then sign it. 
If you know each other already, then the sooner the better. That's the best I can tell you (well, that's my experience)


----------

